# Cars we will never see again.



## Gina

I got this in email today.  I found it on the addy below.  I'm barely old enough to remember when cars were "built" like this.  My family did buy a used 1966 Buick Electra, I think that was the model anyway.  It was a land yacht and as solid a vehicle as I ever rode in with the exception of my neighbor's 1940's era Chevy sedan.  

Anyway, I thought maybe someone would enjoy looking at these as much as I did.  

http://www.eons.com/groups/topic/1868979-CARS-WE-WILL-NEVER-SEE-AGAIN 
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...t:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7ADBS_en&sa=N&um=1

Here is another, with a few more, but they don't identify the make and model.
http://hubpages.com/hub/Classic-Cars-Autos-Well-Never-See-Again






This one is pretty interesting.   1941 Chrysler Thunderbolt.


----------



## waybomb

You a car nut???


----------



## Doc

Love it.  Good post Gina.  Don't stop now.


----------



## bczoom

waybomb said:


> You a car nut???



Gina,

Pardon Fred... He's a car nut, boat nut, and... a nug in general.
If you want to see "nuts", do a forum search for "Plain Vanilla"...  Fred's boat has more HP (and class) than the rest of the forum combined.


----------



## Gina

waybomb said:


> You a car nut???


 
Not really a nut. I don't know alot about cars. I can do basic stuff with them and I understand, if it's explained to me, how they work. I just enjoyed looking at those. I've been to a few car shows and that was fun too!


----------



## Gina

Doc said:


> Love it. Good post Gina. Don't stop now.


 
I'll find some more for later.  I have to fix some dinner, but I liked that email well enough to squeeze it in.



bczoom said:


> Gina,
> 
> Pardon Fred... He's a car nut, boat nut, and... a nug in general.
> If you want to see "nuts", do a forum search for "Plain Vanilla"... Fred's boat has more HP (and class) than the rest of the forum combined.


 

  Ah, I got ya!  I'll have to look into "Plain Vanilla" when I get a chance. Sounds cool! 

Thanks!


----------



## Doc

Here are some I miss

66 Chevelle  front and rear
66 Chevy 2
Water Taxi  don't miss this one but it's neat.
1930 Bentley


----------



## DaveNay

Gina said:


> I can do basic stuff with them and I understand, if it's explained to me, how they work. I just enjoyed looking at those.



Funny...that's the same thing B_Skurka says about women.


----------



## Doc

1961 Aston Martin
1966 Corvair
1966 Austin Healey
Acura NSX


----------



## waybomb

My first ever stock car was a 66 ChevyII. What a shame. That car would have been worth a lot right now.

My tastes have changed over the years.

I had just about every '67-'72 muscle car there was. One of my favorites was a Canadian built 442 post coupe (1 of 51.but 50 of the 51 were built in states), that I used to put in the Chicago autoshow. I wished I would have kept her. It was probably the rarest of the rare. 442s were not buiilt in Canada, but that one was. Had a 4.33 rear end from the factory.

My kid bought me a 1968 442 W30 holiday coupe with disk brakes last year, along with doing a whole bunch of fabrication work for the previous owner. Haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet, but the body is straight and original, 8x,xxx miles, the whole thing is original and drives fine. Looks to me to need a simple resto and it'll be good to go. 

But what I really want is a Mercedes SLS. Certainly brings back the look of a 1956 190SL gullwing, but with all the modern ammenities a Mercedes provides, and crazy horsepower. With both of those in my garage and a daily driver, I'd be settled.


----------



## bczoom

I had a SLS but MB pissed me off so I gave it to GoodWill.

Fred - at least give the new member a pic of the engine housing of Plain Vanilla so we can all whet our whistle.


----------



## waybomb

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/waybomb/?action=view&current=572trips.jpg

Direct link to one of the pix above. Entire album link in my sig line. Lotsa other pix there, mostly from Poland. 


And he is a cold start of one engine
http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Plain-Vanilla-cold-start_201921.htm

And a start of all three
http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Plain-Vanilla-Nice-Noise_197312.htm


----------



## bczoom

waybomb said:


> And a start of all three
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Plain-Vanilla-Nice-Noise_197312.htm


OK. as expected... you win.  Neither my Chevette or Gremlin sound like that.  I tried ripping the exhaust off but they still don't sound like yours.... I wonder why?


----------



## Treefriend

Thread Theme Song


----------



## Gina

DaveNay said:


> Funny...that's the same thing B_Skurka says about women.


 




Treefriend said:


> Thread Theme Song


 
Cool!   That works!  I don't recognize the singer though.



waybomb said:


> My first ever stock car was a 66 ChevyII. What a shame. That car would have been worth a lot right now.
> 
> My tastes have changed over the years.
> 
> I had just about every '67-'72 muscle car there was. One of my favorites was a Canadian built 442 post coupe (1 of 51.but 50 of the 51 were built in states), that I used to put in the Chicago autoshow.* I wished I would have kept her. It was probably the rarest of the rare. *442s were not buiilt in Canada, but that one was. Had a 4.33 rear end from the factory.
> 
> My kid bought me a 1968 442 W30 holiday coupe with disk brakes last year, along with doing a whole bunch of fabrication work for the previous owner. Haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet, but the body is straight and original, 8x,xxx miles, the whole thing is original and drives fine. Looks to me to need a simple resto and it'll be good to go.
> 
> But what I really want is a Mercedes SLS. Certainly brings back the look of a 1956 190SL gullwing, but with all the modern ammenities a Mercedes provides, and crazy horsepower. With both of those in my garage and a daily driver, I'd be settled.


 
How many guys have said that:  I wish I still had that car. 

Your kid bought you that car?  Wow!  It sounds great!  Enjoy the process. 



waybomb said:


> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/waybomb/?action=view&current=572trips.jpg
> 
> Direct link to one of the pix above. Entire album link in my sig line. Lotsa other pix there, mostly from Poland.
> 
> 
> And he is a cold start of one engine
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Plain-Vanilla-cold-start_201921.htm
> 
> And a start of all three
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Plain-Vanilla-Nice-Noise_197312.htm


 

Thanks I appreciate the links!  I'll go look at those in a bit! 

I found a couple mor pics of some fun and cool cars.


----------



## Treefriend

The mighty Fred Eaglesmith.


----------



## bczoom

Treefriend said:


> The mighty Fred Eaglesmith.


I'm not going google to figure out what that means.

Please elaborate.


----------



## Gina

1938 Buick Y Job Concept Car











1936 Buick Century Convertible  SMOOOOOOOOOOTH!! 













1941 Chevrolet Special Deluxe Woody












http://oldcarandtruckpictures.com/Buick/1938_Buick_Y_Job_3d.jpg


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> I'm not going google to figure out what that means.
> 
> Please elaborate.


I think it has to do with the theme song, Brian. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Cool thread Gina!


----------



## Treefriend

...





bczoom said:


> I'm not going google to figure out what that means.
> 
> Please elaborate.






Treefriend said:


> Thread Theme Song


 


Gina said:


> Cool!   That works!  I don't recognize the singer though.





Treefriend said:


> The mighty Fred Eaglesmith.


----------



## Gina

Doc said:


> 1961 Aston Martin
> 1966 Corvair
> 1966 Austin Healey
> Acura NSX


 
Thanks Doc!  I missed replying to this last night.  Awesome cars!  Very cool.  Like I said I'm not a car nut, per se, but they are fun to gawk at. 

In my high school days, we used to hold car wash fund raisers.  I LOVED whenever I got to drive different cars from point A to B.    I fell in love with 280z's.  

My neighbor's mom has one of the cars from "The Fast and the Furious".  I was so stoked when they asked if I would _mind_ driving it home one afternoon.  



Treefriend said:


> The mighty Fred Eaglesmith.


 
I'm unfamiliar with him, but it is a fun song!  Very apropos.



pirate_girl said:


> Cool thread Gina!


 
Thanks PG!!


----------



## Gina

waybomb said:


> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/waybomb/?action=view&current=572trips.jpg
> 
> Direct link to one of the pix above. Entire album link in my sig line. Lotsa other pix there, mostly from Poland.
> 
> 
> And he is a cold start of one engine
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Plain-Vanilla-cold-start_201921.htm
> 
> And a start of all three
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Plain-Vanilla-Nice-Noise_197312.htm


 
I finally took the opportunity to look at these links.  WOW!  It's a great looking boat!  NOISEY!! 

Is it for cruising?  Going fast?  Racing?  I saw there is a below deck.  Very nice!!  

Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Gina

Yes, Ford brought back the Mustang, but having driven a new one, it's not the same thrill as the old.

I learned to drive stick in a 1967 Camaro, this color.  327 and that's about all I can remember.  The wheels are nicer on this one though.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Gina said:


> Yes, Ford brought back the Mustang, but having driven a new one, it's not the same thrill as the old.
> 
> I learned to drive stick in a 1967 Camaro, this color. 327 and that's about all I can remember. The wheels are nicer on this one though.


I would imagine that the one you drove have the Cragar SS wheels . They were the hot ticket back then . It might have even had the original ss wheels which are rare and beautiful too .


----------



## pirate_girl

My first car! (not a pic of IT because I don't have a pic of IT)




I thought I was hot shit on a silver platter.
Daddy bought it for me.
The only memory I have of it was 8 tracks of Boston and KISS playing, then cassettes of Boston and KISS playing, then selling it after I got married to a Navy jerk, then having to drive a "Chebby"
The rest is history..
To this day I have a love for Mustangs, and had to give one up a couple of years ago for reasons I won't go into.. grrrrrrr


----------



## Cowboy

Interesting thread  . Heres a link to the largest private collection I,ve ever seen of Chevrolet Convertibles located in Ankeny Iowa . I thought some of You might find it interesting if it hasn,t been posted before  . Bob 

http://dalesdesigns.net/chevy.htm


----------



## waybomb

pirate_girl said:


> My first car! (not a pic of IT because I don't have a pic of IT)
> 
> 
> View attachment 41428
> 
> I thought I was hot shit on a silver platter.
> Daddy bought it for me.
> The only memory I have of it was 8 tracks of Boston and KISS playing, then cassettes of Boston and KISS playing, then selling it after I got married to a Navy jerk, then having to drive a "Chebby"
> The rest is history..
> To this day I have a love for Mustangs, and had to give one up a couple of years ago for reasons I won't go into.. grrrrrrr


 

We had one like that. I pulled the engine (302) and had it blueprinted at Blueprint Aircraft Engien Services which was located at Midway airport. They also happened to havbe something to do with the Bettenhousen (sp?) racing clan. Balanced the rotating assy to with a quarter gram

Gearheads snubbed the Mustang II Cobra. Man, did I fool them. That engine after BAES got done with it would rev like a small two stroke engine. Instant throttle response.


----------



## waybomb

Gina said:


> Is it for cruising? Going fast? Racing? I saw there is a below deck. Very nice!!


 

Not racing, just going crazy fast and warms the globe at a rate of about 1350 pounds of fuel per hour at WOT.


----------



## Gina

BigAl said:


> I would imagine that the one you drove have the Cragar SS wheels . They were the hot ticket back then . It might have even had the original ss wheels which are rare and beautiful too .


 
No, it didn't Al.  I was an older used car, owned by my friend by the time I drove it.  He always wanted wheels like that, but never did manage to afford them.  He put lots of money in the engine and paint job, but sold it before he finished fixing it up.

It was a blast!  I loved driving it.



pirate_girl said:


> My first car! (not a pic of IT because I don't have a pic of IT)
> 
> 
> View attachment 41428
> 
> I thought I was hot shit on a silver platter.
> Daddy bought it for me.
> The only memory I have of it was 8 tracks of Boston and KISS playing, then cassettes of Boston and KISS playing, then selling it after I got married to a Navy jerk, then having to drive a "Chebby"
> The rest is history..
> To this day I have a love for Mustangs, and had to give one up a couple of years ago for reasons I won't go into.. grrrrrrr


 

Ohhhhhh sweet!  My parents would NEVER have bought me anything so fabulous or fast.  I couldn't talk my dad into a convertible bug because he was afraid I'd kill myself in that!    They weren't too happy I drove my friend's Camaro every now and again.  But then I didn't tell them everytime I did either!  



Cowboy said:


> Interesting thread  . Heres a link to the largest private collection I,ve ever seen of Chevrolet Convertibles located in Ankeny Iowa . I thought some of You might find it interesting if it hasn,t been posted before  . Bob
> 
> http://dalesdesigns.net/chevy.htm


 
Thanks!  I'll check it out.  



waybomb said:


> Not racing, just going crazy fast and warms the globe at a rate of about 1350 pounds of fuel per hour at WOT.


 


Sounds like fun WB!    It's a very sweet boat!


----------



## BigAl RIP

My first was a 67 El Camino SS396 . Id love to have that one again . Then I restored  two cars like these  for play .
 The pictures are ones like I had in the same colors .I can't believe I cannot find pictures of mine . 
The red and yellow one were so fast they scared that crap outta me .Of course they were not stock anymore  . The Vette was turbo'd and the 911 have 3 webber ID40's


----------



## Gina

BigAl said:


> My first was a 67 El Camino SS396 . Id love to have that one again . Then I restored two cars like these for play .
> The pictures are ones like I had in the same colors .I can't believe I cannot find pictures of mine .
> The red and yellow one were so fast they scared that crap outta me .Of course they were not stock anymore . The Vette was turbo'd and the 911 have 3 webber ID40's


 
Nice cars Al! 

I'm not technically proficient enough to know what 3 webber ID40's are, but if it went fast enough to scare ya, that has to be something really good!  That's a car I've never driven, a Vette, darn shame!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Gina said:


> That's a car I've never driven, a Vette, darn shame!


 
The new ones are not anything like the old ones were . The last year I owned was a 1975 . It was nice but what a change from a 1961 . The ZR's are beautiful but I would not want one . My last sports car was a 1974 450 SL Mercedes that I sold to a friend a few years ago . I just never drove it anymore . 
Now I got a 1931 Ford Pickup that looks like I will buy from my Fathers estate . Its more my speed now .


----------



## Gina

BigAl said:


> The new ones are not anything like the old ones were . The last year I owned was a 1975 . It was nice but what a change from a 1961 . The ZR's are beautiful but I would not want one . My last sports car was a 1974 450 SL Mercedes that I sold to a friend a few years ago . I just never drove it anymore .
> Now I got a 1931 Ford Pickup that looks like I will buy from my Fathers estate . Its more my speed now .


 
I agree, the newer models are a far cry from the models of the 1960's.  My neighbor has a 1968/69 Mustang.  It's solid as a rock.  When I drove my girlfriends' 2004, it just seemed like any current model vehicle.  There was nothing special about the performance or the feel.  

That's a great truck Al!   Did he restore it?  You?  Did he buy it that in that condition?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Dad owned it for years and I did a little work on it but it runs like new . I did do the new paint job and  the red pinstriping about 7 years ago for him .
 Since Dad passed away it has been stored in the shop .


----------



## Gina

BigAl said:


> Dad owned it for years and I did a little work on it but it runs like new . I did do the new paint job and the red pinstriping about 7 years ago for him .
> Since Dad passed away it has been stored in the shop .


 
It's in great shape Al.  I've never ridden in or driven a car of that vintage.  How do they handle?  Are they capable of 55 mph, if you needed to take it on the highway?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Gina said:


> It's in great shape Al. I've never ridden in or driven a car of that vintage. How do they handle? Are they capable of 55 mph, if you needed to take it on the highway?


 
 Oh it handles great . Yes it will do 55 . Dad use to live right off the main highway and would take it to town 6 miles away , all the time in the summer months


----------



## Gina

BigAl said:


> Oh it handles great . Yes it will do 55 . Dad use to live right off the main highway and would take it to town 6 miles away , all the time in the summer months


 
Thanks!  I wasn't sure if it was even a consideration.  I can't recall seeing one on the highway in a long time.  I see cars of many other eras there, but not one of that year or older.

Very cool!


----------

